# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Bolletje op geslachtsdelen

## Lalala23

Ik heb sedert kort een bolletje op mijn penis staan, het is er slechts één maar het is toch verontrustend. Heeft iemand een idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn? Het lijkt niet echt op een zweer maar eerder op een soort van insectenbeet... Het is er plots gekomen dus ik heb geen enkel idee wat het zou kunnen zijn...

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Lalala23

Je post is alweer van een tijdje terug, maar ben toch wel benieuwd wat dat 'bolletje' nou eigenlijk geweest is...
Ben je daar zelf achter gekomen? Ben je ermee naar je huisarts geweest?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

